# Officer Down: Sergeant James P. Hardin - [Hope Mills, North Carolina]



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

01/11/2007
*NC officer dies during foot pursuit*

*Officer Down: Sergeant James P. Hardin *- [Hope Mills, North Carolina]










*Biographical Info*
*Age:* 35

*Additional Info:* Sergeant Hardin had served with the Hope Mills PD for 9 years. He is survived by his wife and two children. *Incident Details: *Sergeant Hardin collapsed while he and his K9 partner searched a wooded area for a suspect who had fled from other officers on foot.

*Cause of Death:* heart attack 
*Date of Incident:* January 11, 2007

The Associated Press 
Copyright 2007 
HOPE MILLS, N.C. -- A North Carolina police sergeant died Thursday after collapsing while chasing a suspect.
Authorities say Sergeant James Keith Hardin, 34, was running along US 301 at the time with a K9 and another officer.
According to the Cumberland County Sheriff's watch commander, suspect Ricky Allen Wilson, Jr., was captured on Thursday at 5:25 p.m. He was wanted on a misdemeanor charge of unauthorized use of motor vehicle. He's now also charged with felony speeding to elude arrest.
Hardin, who had been promoted from corporal to sergeant in July, is survived by his wife, Shelly, and two children.


----------

